# How long did you wait for laparoscopy date?



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi there, 

Hope everyone's ok today!

The lap is the next stage for me having had all of the other tests, I have known this since November but the Dr insisted we try for another 6 months before they refer me for lap. 

Six months later and no BFP and finally being referred for lap, I just wondered how long it took for anyone else to receive an appointment for their surgery?

I live in London but would like to hear anyone else's experiences regardless of area?

It's so hard to get on and plan things without knowing when I might hear something. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

Mine only took a couple of months (possibly 6 weeks to come through) but I was living in a very quiet area in the West Midlands at the time.

Good luck and I hope you get a positive outcome.

Riley x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Myself and a friend both had a 3 month wait in Derby, it seemed like the theatres were booked up that far in advance. So glad I had it done though as they found endometriosis which I had no idea I had! 

I hope your appt comes through and the lap is scheduled quickly. 
xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine was 3 months too x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine took 11 weeks from referral to me having it. This was at Salford Royal manchester. X


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for coming back to me guys! It looks like 3 months is the average.

As scared as I am about it I know I need to have it and I just want to get it over with. I have a feeling they will find endo based on other symptoms. 

Thanks again all!
x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi. My first was six-eight weeks. Subsequent three months as needed specific surgeon. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Both my laps were for endo, I was a mess! First one was just a nosey around and they drained an 18 cyst, second one was a 6 hour operation, so glad I did it though x


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm not very good a waiting for things!  I just want a diagnosis now. 

xx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I had to wait 9 months from referral by GP to specialist to operation.  I was told I may have to wait around a year from the time of initial referral.  That was in Devon in either 2003 or 2004.


----------

